# Unerklärliche WoW Probleme



## BenF (30. Dezember 2008)

*Unerklärliche WoW Probleme*

Seit WoW wieder auf meinem neuen Rechner installiert ist, habe ich ziemlich häufige Fps- Einbrüche. Ich kann mir nicht erklären woran das liegt. Könnte es vielleicht mein 1GB Billig-RAM sein?
Davor hatte ich einen X2 4200, Abit Kn8 SLI und eine 7600GT und 2GB DDR1 RAM.
Mein jetztiges Sys ist in meiner Signatur. 

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!

Edit: Ausserdem dauert das Alt-Tabben in den WIndowsbetrieb ewig.


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Unerklärliche WoW Probleme*

Ich würd sagen es liegt entweder am Prozessor (könnte zu swach sein) trifft auf dich aber nicht zu, ansonsten mix von RAM ist nie gut.... Ansonsten Grafikkarte bzw Grafikeinstellungen im game.


----------



## Fifadoc (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Unerklärliche WoW Probleme*

unfug...
Also die CPU und die Grafik sind völlig ausreichend... sogar mehr als das.

Wie viel Ram hast du denn im System?
Ich vermute eher zu wenig ram oder ein nachladen von der HDD, die dann zu langsam ist.

Also poste mal deinen Ram und defragmentiere deine HDD.


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Unerklärliche WoW Probleme*

Das Grafikkarte und CPU ausreichen ist hab ich oben ja geschrieben, ich würd den Arbeitsspecher vermuten wenn man diesen Mixt können Speicherkonflikte enstehen. Desweiteren wenn die Grafikeisntellung zu hoch Gestellt sind, sowie 8x AA und 16 AF und weitere Grafik Details (falls man das so einstellen kann) dass das die FPS so in die Knie zwingt, ansonsten mal nen RAM testen mit Memtest und die HDD mit Toolstar testen.


----------



## Fifadoc (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Unerklärliche WoW Probleme*

ich vermute eher, dass es die üblichen FPS einbrüche beim Zonenwechsel (kein Ladescreen, sondern das nachladen ingame) und/oder bei vielen Spielern sind.
Also beim PVP, in Hauptstädten, bei Raids... sobald sich im Blickfeld mehr als 5 Personen bewegen, brechen die FPS ein. Sobald es sogar 20 Mann sind, geht es rapide runter. Blickt man auf den Boden, sind die FPS wieder normal.

Das Problem bestand auch schon als ich noch gespielt hab und das ist 1 Jahr her. 
Nach meiner Diagnose ist es zu wenig oder zu langsamer Ram.

@JustinT: sry, das mit der CPU hatte ich überlesen. Für 16xAA sollte die GPU echt nicht reichen, aber dann wären die FPS auch immer low...


----------



## BenF (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Unerklärliche WoW Probleme*

Hab den Ram ja nicht gemixt. Ist ein DDR2 Modul mit 1 Gig. Das mit der Grafik würde ich auch ausschließen. Wenn ich keine Einbrüche habe, dann sind es immer 60 Fps.Ist ein 800er von Kingston


----------



## Fifadoc (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Unerklärliche WoW Probleme*

ok, dann ist das problem noch vieeeeel klarer:
dir geht schlicht der Ram aus!

1GB ist für WoW zu wenig. klar läuft es, aber sobald du mal 20 Mann siehtst, oder ins windows tabbst, muss jedes mal nachgeladen werden. Dann brechen deine FPS ein. Steck noch 1 GB dazu und die Probleme sollten verschwinden.

Ich hab schon zu zeiten vor BC auf 2GB aufgerüstet, da die FPS bei 1GB immer einbrachen.


----------



## BenF (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Unerklärliche WoW Probleme*

Damals hatte ich ja 2 gig,aber es war halt ddr1 ^^
Gut danke, habe ich mir eigentlich auch gedacht, aber ich wollte bei den Profis mal nachfragen


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Unerklärliche WoW Probleme*

Naja 800er von Kingston als billig RAM zu bezeichnen ist ziemlich witzig.. vom Preis möge teilweise Kingston RAM billig sein aber der Speicher ist gut und sehr Zuverlässig..... Bin irgendwie davon ausgegangen das du 2 x 1GB Ram hast.... 

MFG Justin


----------



## hyperionical (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Unerklärliche WoW Probleme*

Er sollte lieber 4 GB RAM machen (2*2048 MB) und dann die Ramgbegrenzung auf 2 GB abschalten. WOW profitiert gigantisch vom zusätzlichen RAM.


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Unerklärliche WoW Probleme*

Denke indem System würd 2GB ausreichen maximal halt 3GB, auch wegen der 32 Bit untersützung.
Für Wow sollte 2 GB ausreichen.


----------



## Nekro (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Unerklärliche WoW Probleme*

2Gb reichen völlig aus!


----------



## Fifadoc (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Unerklärliche WoW Probleme*

mehr als 2GB halt ich für WoW auch nicht für nötig. Selbst mit 50 Spielern im Bild limitiert dann eher der server bzw die latenz.


----------



## Neo1978 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Unerklärliche WoW Probleme*

Denke auch, dass 2GB auf jeden Fall ausreichen sollten!
Ansonsten vielleicht einfach mal probieren, die Grafikeinstellungen etwas niedriger zu setzten, z.B. Sichtweite oder hochauflösende Schatten.


----------

